# Problem with smbfs and large path.



## toomanysecrets (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi!

My system:


```
FreeBSD klingon 9.0-RC3 FreeBSD 9.0-RC3 #0: Sun Dec  4 08:56:36 UTC 2011     
[email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

All ports installed from binary packages (yesterday from "*setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/All/*").

The windows server at office have a large path to the shares, e.g.

//teide/recursos/usuarios/mtrujillo

This runs fine in any linux. In FreeBSD this is my fstab entry:


```
//mtrujillo@teide/recursos/usuarios/mtrujillo     /media/personal  smbfs	noauto,rw,-u=manuel,-g=manuel,-N      0       0
```

I have also an /etc/nsmb.conf configured. All runs fine... except because I only can mount up to "recursos" (from the line teide/recursos/usuarios/mtrujillo), and NOT the share "mtrujillo" (the last part of the PATH).

I make a search here, in the forums, but or I don't make the correct search, or this problem was not treated here.

Anybody could help me please?
Thank you very much!


----------

